# My Craigslist find...(Pic heavy)



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey guys! I have tons of spare time at work now so I thought it's about time I post pics of my CL find. 
I was in the market for a TT or R32 last summer and came across a dealer's post on Craigslist of a 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225hp.
















I spotted the front mount and called them up right away. After looking at a few other photos they had up I could tell it had some mods already installed. The sales woman didn't know the exact details so I got my butt down to the dealership as soon as I could. Turned out that the TT already had an APR FMIC, APR exhaust, APR DV, APR Chip (dunno which), Neuspeed sport springs and Bilstine shocks....so I bought it.








This car had it's share of issues, but nothing too drastic. Right away I noticed a coolant leak and replaced the hose that was leaking...which was the exact same part I had just replaced on my GTI a month earlier.
First thing I did was swap out my wheels. Just liked the BBS's a little more.








Had to space them out...









So I bought the TT thinking I would be able to use most if not all my big turbo parts from my 2002 GTI 337...was so wrong. Only parts I was really able to swap were the wheels, short shifter, APR Motorsport intake manifold with throttle body and K&N intake.








Which meant I needed to buy this car its own turbo kit. I went with ATP Turbo's GTX2863r eliminator kit...didn't think I was going to replace the down pipe and exhaust manifold at the time. But, the kit sat around long enough and I had some loose change so I figured why not.
























Also jumped on a sale APR had going on at the time and picked up their turbo inlet hose.

I'll stop there for now...need to go to lunch. I'll be back to post up more pics in a bit.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

The turbo kit was installed earlier this year by fellow Vortexer Larry Horrowitz. It's been a hassle getting this thing tuned, but I'm getting there. Picked up some Siemens 630cc injectors here on Vortex...drove it around for a while on a Stage 3 ECU while the TT ECU was getting flashed. After sending in some logs, I was told I need a higher flow fuel pump. I was in a bit of a hurry so I jumped on a Walbro 255 LPH intank fuel pump. From what I read AFTER I bought the pump there are other more reliable pumps out there, but this one will have to do for now...seems to be running fine. Had to figure out the install on the fly since I didn't see a kit recommended for Audis. 








Sit's nice and snug in the basket even without a sleeve. Just swapped out the connectors since the original (or what was already on the old one) metal ends were touching.








Also realized "black" wire doesn't alway mean ground, lol. Hard to see the "+" mark in this pic. Started thinking maybe that's why other pumps went bad...hopefully, at least thinking that will give me peace of mind and not have me worring about this pump going out.








T'd off here to run the hose to the other side of the tank...guess it just pushes fuel around since there isn't anything over there but another level sensor.










So little by little I've been fixing things here and there. The car didn't have the glove box latch, so I found one here on Vortex, still need to do the repair so it actually opens the glove box. The rubber shifter boot was ripped, so I replaced it with a leather one that was just lying around and was going to be thrown out.
















Eventually I swapped out the knob too, to Forge Biggie.








Most recently, I replaced the floor mats with the correct ones. Also found pre-owned here on Vortex. Apparently that year was split, one set of mats snapped down with and open button and the other half of the year had them closed.
So I have an extra set of the closed buttons if anyone needs them.









More to come...hopefully dyno graphs after it's finished getting tuned and revised.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Keep 'em comin!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Why oh why would you get an eliminator and a new downpipe for it??
Should have ditched the anemic exhaust manifold and avoided the horrible atp eliminator housing.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Always liked denim blue*

.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

speed51133! said:


> Why oh why would you get an eliminator and a new downpipe for it??
> Should have ditched the anemic exhaust manifold and avoided the horrible atp eliminator housing.


Lol, I know I know...I think I was looking for a drop in turbo and figured I can upgrade the manifold and down pipe at a later time. I think I bought the turbo kit some time in August or September and found a cheap down pipe like December. I'm thinking about trying an eBay stainless steel tubular exhaust manifold...even IF it cracks, it's only $160. I'm not looking to make huge numbers just something fun for a daily driver. 
I was happy with my last ATP turbo kit in my 337 so figured I'd try out their eliminator kit and see what I can do with it. My GTI put down 293whp/272wtq with a GT28RS (has a GT2871r now) and NEUSPEED tuning...so we'll see what happens.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Received my digital Boost/Air Fuel combo gauge from Glowshift today.
Colors really don't match the Audi red lighting but for $60 I can look past that. 
Going to try and install it in a vent today without any fancy pods.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

So far I have the gauge fitted in vent ring.
Only needed to use the hardware that came with the gauge.
Drilled a hole through both the plastic and metal bracket and mounted it up with a screw.
















Couple of shots of test fitment before tackling the wiring.








And a few shots to show the visor/pod angle. Don't know how long I'll keep that on there. Might end up ordering the OSIR ring or something like it.


----------



## crazyazz (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice looking car mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

The RC's look great!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a same thing with my gauge, what i did was i took the plastic pod and i putted it the other way around. Problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks guys.
Been a bit busy lately and went on vacation last week. But I did get the gauge wired up. Apparently I have a vacuum leak, only getting -6 to -15 inHg. 
I also need to replace my rack and pinion.
All that and a little set back with tuning the car. Not going to go into too much detail about it, but back in the market for a BT program. Hopefully my local tuner will pull through for me once again.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

go for Eurodyne :thumbup:


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Just a quick update, didn't take any pics of the install but had a new coil wire harness installed, the 12 year old wires were all cracked up and down the harness...could only imagine all the other original wire still on the car. 
Thanks to Larry Horowitz for figuring out the online guides for this item are junk. Car runs MUCH better now. 









Next up is a rebuilt rack and pinion I ordered. Mine is squirting all over the place and needs fluid every other day.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sweet! love that color! probably my favorite!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*Very nice indeed!*

SWEET RIDE.. Love the rims expecially! Wonder where I can get THOSE


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

spydox said:


> SWEET RIDE.. Love the rims expecially! Wonder where I can get THOSE


 You can get them from any 337 or GLI, search in the classifieds they are BBS RC :thumbup:


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks all! 
Yea, I swapped the wheels off my old 337...which is now my brother's car. He has the Audi wheels on it now.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Been a while since I posted. A bit has happened. I finally had my leaky rack and pinion replaced. Again thanks to Larry Horowitz!

I got it for good deal on Rackdoctor.net. Every where else local wanted an arm and a leg just to rebuild my old rack.
I've also started getting the car tuned, came across some issues I needed to address. Like leaky breather lines, which makes sense since they are most likely the original hoses.

Picked up the silicone kit from 034 Motorsports.








I also bought their solid subframe bushing and new subframe bolts. But as it turns out the roadsters already had solid bushings, so they got sold to an R32 buddy.
Lastly, I've always wanted an engine cover hardware dress up kit but didn't want to pay $80-$100 for them :screwy:
So looked up what hardware would work and headed down to ACE hardware, since Lowes and Home Depot didn't have what I needed, and picked up a bunch of stainless steel hardware for about $12.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice dress up kit, what part no. did you get at ACE to replace all those plastic bits?


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

The 034 pcv kits are great. Just put one in my 01 225. Was all ruined in the same places as yours. What a tight job reaching under the intake, my forearms are both bruised!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Make it easier and remove the intake mani - and then while your their get the spacer from 034 as well.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

What spacer? It would have been a hell of a lot easier with the manifold off but I've never pulled one before.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

TAKING OFF THE MANI IS EASY - JUST UNDO THE THROTTLE BODY HOSE, UNHOOK THE TB, IAT SENSOR, AND TAKE OFF THE FRONT PLATE THAT HOLDS THE COVER. THEN UNDO THE BOLTS THAT HOLD DOWN THE INJECTOR RAIL AND VACUUM LINE TO THE FPR - AND MOVE THAT TO THE PASSENGER SIDE, THEN UNDO ALL THE LINES ON THE UNDERSIDE OF THE MANI AND TAKE OUT THE 5MM ALLEN BOLTS THAT HOLD THE MANI TO THE HEAD AND THERE YOU GO ITS OFF, HERE'S THE SPACER I WAS TALKING ABOUT

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-intake-manifold-spacer-18t-phenolic-p-764.html


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

I just went in with an idea of what I needed. Doesn't have to be exact except for the M6 bolts needed for the coolant cover, little plastic piece infront of intake manifold and battery cover. The front cover need something like pop toggles to stuff in the holes to catch the bolts you want to use. I would have liked a larger bolt with a bigger washer to cover more space.
But here is the info I used from another thread here on Vortex:

(6) M6x1.0, 20mm long stainless steel Button head bolts
(6) #12 stainless steel finshing washers
(6) 8/32"x1/2" stainless steel Button head bolts
(6) #10 stainless steel washers
(6) small Pop-Toggle anchors (match up to the 8/32" bolts; this where I would have gone up in bolt, washer and toggle size). The toggles may need some trimming with a dremmil to drop all the way in stock holes. ACE has a GREAT selection of bolts, I was highly disappointed with the other 2 big names stores.

As for the mention of a spacer, I too have one that transitions from large ports to small ports and works great on diffusing heat transfer from the head.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Little update...I got some Porsche oil and coolant caps. 








While I was under the hood I finally checked out why my driver side day bulb wasn't working, just bent out the metal connecting tabs for a better connecting and there it was, I have both parking lights (which I never had since I got the car last May). Was pretty happy so I decided to show the car some love and wiped down the engine covers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good man. I like the caps


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks good man. I like the caps


 Thanks!


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Latest update, while getting a revision on my ECU tune I picked up what might be the last available gen 1 Haldex performance controller:

















Next to come, Cupra R lip and 3.2 TT spoiler add on...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

wheezzy said:


> Latest update, while getting a revision on my ECU tune I picked up what might be the last available gen 1 Haldex performance controller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean that your the guy that got charged double?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

wheezzy said:


> Just a quick update, didn't take any pics of the install but had a new coil wire harness installed, the 12 year old wires were all cracked up and down the harness...could only imagine all the other original wire still on the car.
> Thanks to Larry Horowitz for figuring out the online guides for this item are junk. Car runs MUCH better now.
> 
> 
> ...


Got a link for the harness ? Or a part number?


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Got a link for the harness ? Or a part number?


Think it's the same one every where, like TTStuff and ECSTuning...I kinda jumped the gun and thought I was getting a deal at like $79 when others list for $90+
ECS lists it for $59... http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Coil_Pack_Harness/ES2089861/

I got the Haldex for less than list, that's always good right? Been waiting for a used one to come up but never around when then do.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Didn't think this car had any more surprises for me...went to install the Haldex controller amd what do I see...blue. So I'll either be returning the new one or posting it for sale.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Been a while since I posted. So coming at you with a few new installs. 
A few weeks ago I got a 3.2 replica wing. Wasn't going to pay for an OE one. 
































Last night I finally got around to putting in my Cupra R lip and VF Engineering mounts. 








































Love these mounts. OE ones were soft as hell. They were causing that annoying chatter of the down pipe on the steering rack.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Next up will be a "chinafold" to get this turbo breathing right.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of good work, keep it up! 

Did u get it tuned? Turbo installed?


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Lots of good work, keep it up!
> 
> Did u get it tuned? Turbo installed?


 Yea, installed and tuned. Just not flowing right. Going to open up the chinafold and get everything installed (since I don't trust myself with that stuff). Seems like all the research I've done about my SUPER long lag issue has to do with the stock manifold.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Got my "China-fold" the other day. Looked pretty, not as rough as other's. 
I just dropped it off at a machine shop to have it ported. 
Before pics:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Doesn't look too bad. 
That collector looks kinda strange though...4 pipes coming in and 3 vanes of equal size?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

wheezzy said:


> Got my "China-fold" the other day. Looked pretty, not as rough as other's.
> I just dropped it off at a machine shop to have it ported.
> Before pics:


 Nice man! Should open up some flow nicely. Any chance your willing to share the link where you picked it up? Or how much the machine shop is gonna charge you for the port job?


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice man! Should open up some flow nicely. Any chance your willing to share the link where you picked it up? Or how much the machine shop is gonna charge you for the port job?


 Thanks, I needed to do something about this old mani. Got it from Alibaba.com, asked around quite a few shops and only found one that will clean it up for me. Seemed pricey but the shop will do it for $300. They are a high performance shop and they said they will port match it all the way through (matching the gasket diameter) and open up the collector. He said it'll shave off about a pound of material. At first he said he was a fan of those fins and wanted to know if I was sure about cutting them down until I told them about the issues they cause.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

wheezzy said:


> Thanks, I needed to do something about this old mani. Got it from Alibaba.com, asked around quite a few shops and only found one that will clean it up for me. Seemed pricey but the shop will do it for $300. They are a high performance shop and they said they will port match it all the way through (matching the gasket diameter) and open up the collector. He said it'll shave off about a pound of material. At first he said he was a fan of those fins and wanted to know if I was sure about cutting them down until I told them about the issues they cause.


 NIce! Where are you located?


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> NIce! Where are you located?


 Oxnard, CA...the shop is Granatelli Motorsports.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

wheezzy said:


> Oxnard, CA...the shop is Granatelli Motorsports.


 Ahhh good ole Oxnard. Went to school at Port Hueneme Naval station.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Just got the manifold back...here are some pics.
The machinist left a lot of the viens in it, but brought the fins to a knife edge. He says this helps with the lower end spool up rather than just cutting it all out completely for purely top end gains at the expense of bottom end spooling. At this point I'm just going to have to trust his experience and go with it. And if I have a similar problem as others with this type of manifold I'll get it cut down more.
























Ports were matched up with the gasket I left them. I'll get a better pic up with the gasket on it for comparison.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Had the manifold installed this past weekend. After a little set back with a coil pack the car runs great. The top end is definitely there, it helped with spool up but not as drastically as improved as I expected. I'm going to run some logs and talk to my tuner just to make sure tuning is on point before even thinking about pulling the manifold off to have the collector completely cleaned up.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I really hope they took out enough material.. I would hate to pull that thing off again.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> I really hope they took out enough material.. I would hate to pull that thing off again.


Me too. I'm pretty sure the tuner kept the boost down on the lower rmps while this was all getting sorted out mechanically. I should know for sure about the tuning by next week-ish.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing work bro!

Curious:
How long does it take to install that manifold? From taking the old off to installing the new one?
Sucky job?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Amazing work bro!
> 
> Curious:
> How long does it take to install that manifold? From taking the old off to installing the new one?
> Sucky job?


This is what I've been thinking about. The manifold is cheap enough that with a little work it could be a good option. But a tedious install would kinda ruin the sweet taste of a cool/well priced mani.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Amazing work bro!
> 
> Curious:
> How long does it take to install that manifold? From taking the old off to installing the new one?
> Sucky job?


Thanks!
I didn't do the install. My friend, Larry Horowitz (also his s/n here) works a lot on these cars and would have knocked it out in like half a day but I had some wrong parts and had to scramble to get the correct gaskets that held up the job. Luckily CarQuest came through (not even the dealer could get them as fast) and it was only down like a day and a half.
I'll get the specifics from him, but yea it was a pain he said. He told me next time(hopefully there isn't a next time) he's just going to pull out the motor to work on it easier.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

*Update:* After replacing my Locking Module or CCM a few months ago I haven't had keyless entry for a while. I finally borrowed a Vag cable and resynced it to my key and as a bonus I actived the remote window roll up/down. Pretty pumped about that! 
As for the performance of the car - so far so good. The higher rmp range is pulling nice and hard to red line 3rd - 6th gear...just need to see what can be done about 1st and 2nd.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

A lot has happened since My last post (wow, a year ago).
I'll update soon. But just a hint, I blew up the motor...


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

A little sneak peak update. Just too lazy to list all the changes right nox.


----------



## Newvdubberr (Apr 3, 2012)

How much did you pay for it originally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

